# Are you attending school?



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I read a thread that lead me to the conclusion that there are a lot of students here. I'm just curious as to where everyone goes and what they're studying.

I'm in my second year at Bowling Green State University (Ohio) and my major is Surgical Technology. I also wish to obtain a degree in Creative Writing in the future.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

University of California Irvine - Criminology Major - Junior.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Iowa State Uniersity
Animal Ecology
Animal Science 
Pre Vet


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Eastern Washington University
Major - Graphic Communications
Senior


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

aa..in business managment and liberal arts...finish but putting on hold as of right now

as of right now taking insurance school...getting license to be a agent


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Pcc 2 years and a vet tech then later a vet and may transfer to PSU


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

sfu 2nd crim


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

University of Wisconsin-Madison
Soph.
Bacteriology


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

College-CSUF
Major-Pure Math
Status-Senior


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

university of manitoba
mechanical engineering
4th year at school, mostly 3rd year courses


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The Citadel
Accounting


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

graduated already from Durham College Marketing program


----------



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

Valdosta State University (georgia)

Computer Science


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Greenville Tech (community college







) Culinary Arts
Transfering to Johnson and Whale or the CIA.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

CSUN - Northridge
Major - Information Technology
Status - Sophmore


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BBA - James Madison University
Class of 2001
Major: Computer Information Systems

Hopeful graduate work: Information Security


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

senior in high school now, i'm going to osu next year. most likely i'll major in Zoology


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

2001 
BA: International Affairs - James Madison University

2003
MA: Environmental and Natural Resource Policy - George Washington University

2004:
NEPA Certification from Duke University (ongoing)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Got a degree in Cultural History, Groningen University (The Netherlands)
Finished in August 2000.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

2000---CONA.. Common First Year Engineering..
2002---CONA.. Aircraft Structural Engineering..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nothing hehe

probably going to be business or pre-med when I do go(if I can handle it)

my brother however is

NYU Stern School of Business
Major in Finance


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

normal colleges are for wimps!








Crazy why dont you get tough and go pre-med at Annapolis


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

UXBRIDGE COLLEGE LONDON








electrical installation pt2


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Bayridge Secondary School
Graduating motha crucka
Specialising in nadda 
1 credential left


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow... do I sound lame compared to all you guys and your science and math.... I'm a 2nd year art history major at the University of Regina







...was an anthropology major but I switched, why - I can't remember. When I'm done in April I'm taking a year off and then in the fall of 2005 I'm going for my Therapeutic Recreation Diploma at SIAST(Saskatchewan Institute of Applied Science and Technology) in Saskatoon.... well if all goes to plan....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Bloomsburg University (last semester senior) - Psychology Major

will be attending LaSalle University Fall 2004 for Masters in Clinical Counseling specializing in Family/Marital Counseling.

Joe


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> wow... do I sound lame compared to all you guys and your science and math.... I'm a 2nd year art history major at the University of Regina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why is this lame?







Or boring? Sounds pretty interesting to me...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Carleton University - Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.
Double Major Honours in Law and Human Rights
Concentration in Law, Policy and Government
Minor in Philosophy

I hope to go on and do both my MA and Phd at some point in the future.

Next year I will _hopefully_ be studying abroad in Germany for one semester if not the whole year. That'll be a fun experience.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i attend Damascus High School, the 4a (which is the best and toughest division) state champions,







ha lol, and i dont really major in anything yet since i dont go to college, but im lookin into WVU. Ever since i came to this site, im looking into majoring in ichiology







(or however its spelled







) im a junior, and i play varsity soccer for the high school, and then i play basketball on a county team, and then i play tennis too but thats just every now and then...i also like to listen to rap and hard rock like system of a down and wut not, and i luv going to the beach and movies with that special someone


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

School: San Jose State University

Major: Nursing

Status: Freshmen


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

just trying to figure that out, some of you are very ambitious, way to go


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Columbia College Chicago, Fiction Writing major. Might go back later for a degree in Photography.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

B.S. Aero Engineering 2002 University of Cincinnati, the number one basketball team in the nation.

Starting Georgia Tech for M.S. Aero Engineering in fall 2004 with specialty in astrodynamics


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I attend Ohio State Univ. majoring in Mechanical Engineering, with minor in Business.

Then I plan to get a Masters Degree in Business Administration


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Major: Cosmetology
AA in Buisness Management


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I attend Ohio State Univ. majoring in Mechanical Engineering, with minor in Business.
> 
> Then I plan to get a Masters Degree in Business Administration


 sounds like the cookie cutter engineering track...


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

School: CSUF
Major: Fine Arts- Illustration
Status: Graduated!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> normal colleges are for wimps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hehehe forget tough I'll go crazy.























wtf happened to the evil maaad?!

Mike I freakin hate these new and







emoticons!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nate, since you already are a student of engineering, which is highly desirable in business.. why not go for a masters of accountancy, and take your cpa or better yet your CMA if you want that consulting type track. You need alot of accounting knowledge in upper level business


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

a law degree after engineering is also a good route to take, you need a technical degree along with a law degree to be a lawyer such as a patent lawyer. I think i am gonna do my management minor(business) as part of my engineering degree as well.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I love the doors a simple eng. degree* will give you. If I could afford it, I would go to Fisher Business (OSU grad bus deg.) for an MBA. Average starting salary is reported over 100 G. That's from cnn, not me. Oh, and another thing, average acceptance age is above 30. So, I still have some time. UC told me they would pay for a MBA for eng. students, but not for post grad business major students. I don't know why, but I'm not one to complain.

Maybe the reason I can't get a scholarship is the simple fact I spell degree with 3 E's.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

University of Northern Iowa. Majoring in Network Admin, Web Page Development, and Computer Systems Tech.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just finished! Ill be walking in May.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

University of California Santa Cruz

Majoring in Biochemistry and Molecular Biology

Second Year

GO SLUGS!!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri
> Posted on Jan 15 2004, 01:08 PM
> Report Post Quote Post
> 
> ...












I don't see you taking a back seat to anyone, you should be an MD and call the shots!!!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn i didn't know ms_natt is going to SJSU

couple of my really good buddies go there!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri
> > Posted on Jan 15 2004, 01:08 PM
> > Report Post Quote Post
> >
> ...


 I was gonna become one...but damn 10 years?!? Ouch! Too much work...

Im actually gonna become a pediatric nurse practioner...higher than an RN but lower than an MD. :smile:



J_Treat911 said:


> damn i didn't know ms_natt is going to SJSU
> 
> couple of my really good buddies go there!!!


Pending on what class theyre in, I might know them.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

well a couple are music majors and one is an engineering major .... well i could still be wrong since they change there minds all the damn time


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> well a couple are music majors and one is an engineering major .... well i could still be wrong since they change there minds all the damn time :laugh:


 I have friends that are majoring in music as well!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

are they named tony or jason?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Jan 16 2004, 12:56 PM
> QUOTE (J_TREAT911 @ Jan 16 2004, 12:54 PM)
> well a couple are music majors and one is an engineering major .... well i could still be wrong since they change there minds all the damn time laughlong.gif
> 
> I have friends that are majoring in music as well! laughlong.gif


With all the music classes I had, both upper and lower division....I could've minored in music.

Did you try peanuts yet?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted on Jan 16 2004, 12:56 PM
> > QUOTE (J_TREAT911 @ Jan 16 2004, 12:54 PM)
> > well a couple are music majors and one is an engineering major .... well i could still be wrong since they change there minds all the damn time laughlong.gif
> >
> ...


 Havent tried Peanuts yet...but I will try it once school is back in session.

Why didnt you get your minor in music then??

Nope, I dont know a Tony or Jason yet...but Im sure I can ask my friends who would know them. One of my friends is incharge of their marching band.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Because I was focused on just getting my BSME.


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

too bad ... it would be cool if you knew them :smile:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I was gonna become one...but damn 10 years?!? Ouch! Too much work...

Im actually gonna become a pediatric nurse practioner...higher than an RN but lower than an MD. :smile:

[/quote]
Natt, have you ever considered anethesia? All you need is a Masters and some clinical and trauma experience to become a CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthist). You could work anywhere you wanted to and start out with at least 90K yearly. It is a very interesting and profitable field.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I was gonna become one...but damn 10 years?!? Ouch! Too much work...
> 
> Im actually gonna become a pediatric nurse practioner...higher than an RN but lower than an MD. :smile:


Natt, have you ever considered anethesia? All you need is a Masters and some clinical and trauma experience to become a CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthist). You could work anywhere you wanted to and start out with at least 90K yearly. It is a very interesting and profitable field. [/quote]
And if I kill someone, Im doomed :sad:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> QUOTE (rUBY84 @ Jan 15 2004, 05:55 PM)
> wow... do I sound lame compared to all you guys and your science and math.... I'm a 2nd year art history major at the University of Regina ...was an anthropology major but I switched, why - I can't remember. When I'm done in April I'm taking a year off and then in the fall of 2005 I'm going for my Therapeutic Recreation Diploma at SIAST(Saskatchewan Institute of Applied Science and Technology) in Saskatoon.... well if all goes to plan....
> 
> Why is this lame? Or boring? Sounds pretty interesting to me...


hopefully I did that quote right,, aww well - i;ll soon find out-
-I thought art history would be pretty cool - turns out, it bored the hell outta me- I am considering goin back on the anth major - that was a really interesting field - but I'm takin a year off to figure everything out.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> scarfish said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Well I'm sure going to the right classes will teach how to prevent that







.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sh*t yeah, anesthesiologist make phat bank.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i never went to college full time i left school at 16 got a job stayed for 12 years left to another job then totally changed career to go into the mobile phone industry and i am still there.
i did however do 5 years part time at college in mechanical engineering paid for by work it was sh*t.
the job i have now pays well and has lots of benefits

i left school in 1986
dixon


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

The Ohio State University

Criminology and Sociology


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

well i am going to harrisburg area community college, hella cheap! major of crimanl justice, to become a department of natural resource police officer. hopefully to protect our swimming freinds! o yea, 2nd semster freshman!


----------

